# Does anyone have a Chichlid bith video?



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

I've tried to find vidoes on this, because I wanted to see a mouth bearing fish give birth. I think it would be cool to watch! Youtube is being stuborn today! thanks for those who may know where I canfind a video!


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Well first off, they don't per say give birth. After the female drops the eggs, she picks them up in her mouth.
Type this in: african mouth brooder, spawning, vidio And you'll get a bunch.


----------



## noonein2 (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't know not many people record there fish while having birth rare to see.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Actually there are a lot of taped spawnings. We show videos at fish club meetings. We call it "fishporn"


----------



## hvc801 (Mar 18, 2008)

Watch Discovery Channel, they had this segment on freshwater on the show about the Earth. They went into Africa to look at most of the freshwater rivers / lakes there and looked at all the cichlids that populated it.. It was amazing, even the mouth bearers

In HD is was out of this world.


----------

